# Are we gonna get eaten because we are short?



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL, I'm sorry it just made me laugh. You might look more appetizing, but you still outweigh that cougar by a good 800 lbs. I wouldn't worry about the ones you see (just follow the typical "scare off cougar" behavior). I would be more worried about the ones you can't see.

All the same though, I don't think a horse w/a rider is a cougar's first meal choice. You *should* be safe.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I know my mom asked me that last night and I laughed but she was serious so I was like I will post the question tomorrow.

My friend says I should wear a poncho with big eyes painted on it so when I see a cougar I can just flap it open like the butterfly wing trick against predators LOL


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

You know that might not be a bad idea, except put the eyes on your back. I believe they basically do that in the areas that tigers live in. Supposed to decrease attacks because they think they're always being watched and they're ambush predators. 

I would keep a good eye on your horse too. Horses have a pretty good instinct for danger and any odd behavior may tell you that the path ahead isn't safe. This wouldn't work with my horse because he's afraid of everything.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Would be a pretty good idea until you are faced with a cougar, toss the cape open only to scare the crap out of your horse and then you are there alone! I guess you would need to practice this but I think a horse faced with a major predator probably wouldn't give you a whole lot of choice...he'd probably take off. When we have bear in the area, our horses act different. Very spooky.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

The problem is, you will rarely see them unless they want you too. We've had a few of our biologists stalked, one right up to his truck. He said he about pooped his pants once he got inside. 

With more and more cougars all over Washington, they are becoming a bigger problem so it's absolutely something to be aware of. If you do have a problem with an aggressive cougar, make sure you contact Fish and Wildlife right away (if you are in imminent danger 911!).


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Most cougars that I've run into in the wilds, Want nothing to do with me. Even when we have gotten very close and they could have done damage, Their first and strongest drive was to get away from me.

Don't worry about this. go out and have some fun. Use some normal precautions, be aware of whats around you. If conforted. Look as big and noisy as possible.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

It is getting to be a problem in Washington so she does need to be aware. I work for Fish and Wildlife in this state and we are having more and more problems with interactions with people, bears and cougars because of the populations. 

They are getting more and more used to humans and it's not their instinct to run away. I talked with a woman recently in a rural area that runs a daycare and a female cougar was sitting in her driveway watching some deer across the river. 

There have been others spotted near the schools. Our Enforcement Officers are regularly out looking for cougars that have been reported as aggressive or lacking any fear of being around people.

I don't know about Utah - maybe you guys are lucky and don't have the same problems. Hopefully that is the case.


----------



## dmj1993 (Sep 1, 2010)

Phew. For once I'm glad I live in Indiana. The worst thing we have are cyotes. =)


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice! It looks like my friend is getting her horse back in 2 months then I will have a riding buddy.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I live in lion country and have never even seen a mountain lion. Maybe one of these days. I would kind of like to see one from a safe distance, like up in a tree!


----------

